# Best trade of 2006



## matti_pacman (26 December 2006)

Since someone has started the stupidest trade 2006, I thought it will help to make everyone feel better by coming here and talk about their success story of the yr!   

For me, it will be buying EPY at 38c... it has gone through a period of ups and down, but i held on and it is now 53c! Looking bullish and hopefully will go higher next yr

good luck to all!!


----------



## nizar (26 December 2006)

*Re: Best trade 2006*



			
				matti_pacman said:
			
		

> Since someone has started the stupidest trade 2006, I thought it will help to make everyone feel better by coming here and talk about their success story of the yr!
> 
> For me, it will be buying EPY at 38c... it has gone through a period of ups and down, but i held on and it is now 53c! Looking bullish and hopefully will go higher next yr
> 
> good luck to all!!




Great idea to start this thread pacman...!!!

Now.... where do i start.... 

Well, not including floats, best gain was JMS, from 22c to 34c in a few hours.


----------



## Ko Ko (26 December 2006)

*Re: Best trade 2006*

Im pretty conservative. 

But recently buying WBC at 22.80 a couple of months ago and seeing it go to 24.00 and reciveing the franking divident reinvestment.


----------



## michael_selway (26 December 2006)

*Re: Best trade 2006*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Great idea to start this thread pacman...!!!
> 
> Now.... where do i start....
> 
> Well, not including floats, best gain was JMS, from 22c to 34c in a few hours.




hehe nice

ZFX @ $5+ is still my best for this year, and still holding all of it!

I usually take profits when it doubles or so, but for some reason only this one I didnt, a gut feeling maybe...

thx

MS


----------



## imajica (26 December 2006)

UTO - bought 10,000 shares in the float at 20 cents each

first morning of trading sold at 80 cents for a 6k profit


----------



## niknah (26 December 2006)

*Re: Best trade 2006*

ZFX at $10.83 -> $17.26, 
QAN at $3.403 -> currently $5.22, hopefully $5.6 next year.

Fortunately I don't have much to contribute to the stupidest thread.


----------



## nizar (26 December 2006)

*Re: Best trade 2006*



			
				niknah said:
			
		

> Fortunately I don't have much to contribute to the stupidest thread.




Lucky you!
I've done heaps of stupid trades this year, far too many to count or list.


----------



## chris1983 (27 December 2006)

BMN at 48 cents.  Later had a share split 3 for 1.  Sold to free carry and also grabbed profits but I'm still holding.

Other winners were AOE/INL/SMO/EXT with 100% gains.  Still holding AOE and INL.


----------



## scsl (27 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> UTO - bought 10,000 shares in the float at 20 cents each
> 
> first morning of trading sold at 80 cents for a 6k profit



 Crazy!! I can only dreeeam... But, I'm a little curious, because I just had a look at the graph and it looks as though UTO has never touched 80 cents...

My best trade was buying HFA shares through its IPO. Relative to my overall portfolio, I bought (and still hold) quite a large amount. Payed up $1.10/share, ended the first day of trading (April 2006) at $1.39, it's now at $2.05. Not bad for 9 months huh!

Not to mention holding and accumulating more MFS shares.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2006)

I purchased QGC at $0.695 in April and sold in early October at $1.445 after the takeover offer by Santos.


----------



## JoshyJ (27 December 2006)

I went 100% into TRO at 49c. But of course I had more stupid trades than good trades.


----------



## imajica (27 December 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> Crazy!! I can only dreeeam... But, I'm a little curious, because I just had a look at the graph and it looks as though UTO has never touched 80 cents...
> 
> My best trade was buying HFA shares through its IPO. Relative to my overall portfolio, I bought (and still hold) quite a large amount. Payed up $1.10/share, ended the first day of trading (April 2006) at $1.39, it's now at $2.05. Not bad for 9 months huh!
> 
> Not to mention holding and accumulating more MFS shares.




It peaked at 81 cents on the first day but actually closed a lot lower - I was very lucky!!! for some reason they have the info wrong on trading room! trust me, I sold those puppies for 80 cents - put an at limit order and it was filled!


----------



## nautilus (27 December 2006)

Mine wasn't a % gain, but my best trade was Worley Parsons (WOR).

Bought the stock prior to half yearly result announcement in Feb 06. Knew it was going to be a jackpot based on past 2 results announcements.

Made a good $18K profit (15% gain) in just 1 overnight hold. Of course my position sizing was very large using ML, was a bit of gut feel as well.

If I had hold it for 1 month, could have made about $40K as the stock keeps flying.


----------



## michael_selway (27 December 2006)

nautilus said:
			
		

> Mine wasn't a % gain, but my best trade was Worley Parsons (WOR).
> 
> Bought the stock prior to half yearly result announcement in Feb 06. Knew it was going to be a jackpot based on past 2 results announcements.
> 
> ...




wow $100000 worth of WOR holdings is quite a bit, so u used Margin Lending?

thx

MS


----------



## marklar (27 December 2006)

Without a doubt INL.  ARR was good for a short-term gain, but INL's a keeper!

m.


----------



## nautilus (27 December 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> wow $100000 worth of WOR holdings is quite a bit, so u used Margin Lending?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Hi MS

I bought 10,000 worth of WOR at about $13.50, the day prior to the annoucement. Yeah, was using HSBC Margin Lending at that time.

As I was still a newbie to the price reaction, I sold the stock about 10 mins into opening at around $15.30 for all the holdings (based on my own interpretation of previous 2 result announcements where the stock reached a max of 15% about 3-4 days after announcements). Was so happy that I couldn't stop thinking about it for the next few days.

My position was large as I have studied this stock for a while.

For once I actually thought that I could make a living out of short term trading.

I then learnt that a stock that has good news/results will tend to gap up and then the trend is upwards for the next 2-3 weeks. I only started to pick up TA in the last few weeks.

I'm still learning as I just started investing less than 2 years ago. Have learnt many lessons, both from trades and on ASF.


----------



## Jay-684 (27 December 2006)

would have to be either my ongoing decision to hold ZFX (bought @ 3.30), Brambles (bought @ 4.50) and QBE (bought at 9.95) or buying CBH @ 0.48

unfortunately the majority of my trades this year were a panicked result of selling after the may correction on stocks I had bought in March 

besides that I've mainly held....


----------



## nioka (27 December 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> Crazy!! I can only dreeeam... But, I'm a little curious, because I just had a look at the graph and it looks as though UTO has never touched 80 cents..



UTO did get to 83c at one stage.Tried to buy at less that day, lucky I missed out


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> UTO - bought 10,000 shares in the float at 20 cents each
> 
> first morning of trading sold at 80 cents for a 6k profit



Me too!  But I think I got $0.70ish. Still very happy with it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

Morning all,

In terms of % gains this year nothing comes close to JMSO

Had 750,000 @ 0.012 avg price

Sold @ avg 0.125 thats a 1000% return!   


Also had a few double up in a few days (GBEO, TRO, URAO, ARUO, UXAO, MRUO, GOPO, GGPO..... the list goes on)


----------



## nizar (27 December 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> unfortunately the majority of my trades this year were a panicked result of selling after the may correction on stocks I had bought in March




Same


----------



## theasxgorilla (27 December 2006)

Ah, the chest beating thread.

MCR, bought at $0.775 in April 06, sold at $1.995 in November 06.  160% net profit, inc. dividend or 266% annualised.  Sold when MIR got out en masse.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

ASXGorilla, love the pic!

Also it would seem undeniable that 2006 has been an amazing year for most if not all, maybe we should have a poll going on the outlook for 07?

I think I'll create one now


----------



## Fab (27 December 2006)

Bought PDN at $2.45 abit over a year ago still holding at $8.25 today


----------



## michael_selway (27 December 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Bought PDN at $2.45 abit over a year ago still holding at $8.25 today




**** nice! how manu units of PDN did you buy if you dontmind me asking

thx   

MS


----------



## son of baglimit (28 December 2006)

NMSO - been averaging down for about 6 months - last buy was 8c - currently 23c - and as ramping has been barred from ASF im not going to give an estimate - BUT I AINT SELLING - UNDERSTAND.


----------



## nizar (28 December 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> **** nice! how manu units of PDN did you buy if you dontmind me asking
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




I think he has previously said 4000 units.


----------



## Bomba (3 January 2007)

sold 10,000 OXR at $3 after purchasing for $1.18.  Still hold another 10,000 of them.


----------

